# νάρχεσαι



## panview

Hello.Could you tell me how to understand νάρχεσαι in the following sentence,what its meaning and grammer form?
νάρχεσαι κι εσύ πρωί και βράδυ σα μικρή δροσοσταλιά. 
The whole sentence's meaning maybe:Whether you come morning and evening As a small dewdrop
Some people also write it as : να 'ρχεσαι κι εσύ πρωί και βράδυ


----------



## Tassos

panview said:


> The whole sentence's meaning maybe:Whether you come morning and evening As a small dewdrop



No. More like: So that you too (would) come in the morning and in the evening as a small dewdrop.
"you *too*" corresponds to "*κι* εσύ"
The literal translation of "να έρχεσαι" is "so that you are coming"/"so that you come". "so that you would come" translates as "να ερχόσουν" but I think it suits better this particular verse. Note that if you provide us with more context we'd be able to give you a more exact translation. 



panview said:


> Some people also write it as : *να 'ρχεσαι* κι εσύ πρωί και βράδυ



That's the correct spelling.


----------



## panview

Thank you.It's from a lyrics Μίλησέ μου.
Μίλησέ μου
 Άνοιξα στον κήπο μου πηγάδι,να ποτίζω τα πουλιά,
νάρχεσαι κι εσύ πρωί και βράδυ  σα μικρή δροσοσταλιά.
Ήρθες μια βραδιά με τον αγέρα,αναστέναξ'η καρδιά,
σού'πα με λαχτάρα "καλησπέρα" και μου είπες "έχε γεια".

some also translated into French

Άνοιξα στον κήπο μου πηγάδι	Anixa ston kipo mou pighadhi	J’ai ouvert le puits dans mon jardin
να ποτίζω τα πουλιά	na potizo ta poulia,	Pour faire boire les oiseaux
να 'ρχεσαι κι εσύ πρωί και βράδυ	na 'rchese ki esi proi ke vradhi	Que tu viennes aussi matin et soir
σαν μικρή δροσοσταλιά	san mikri dhrosostalia	Comme une petite goutte de rosée


----------



## Tassos

OK, that changes the translation a little bit. It would be:

I opened a well in my garden, so that I can water the birds,
so that you too can come day and night like a small dewdrop

I added the modal _can_ because from the previous verse it is implied that the narrator opened the well to make possible
both the watering of the birds and his loved one coming in the morning. I guess someone could also use _in order to_ instead of so that but I consider it too formal for a lyric of this kind. The other changes (day and night/like) are more stylistic but I think they fit better.


----------



## panettonea

panview said:


> σα μικρή δροσοσταλιά.



Is _σα_ informal for _σαν_?


----------



## Tassos

I wouldn't call it informal, more like a "poetic" alternative.


----------



## panview

Thank you all.


----------



## panettonea

Tassos said:


> I wouldn't call it informal, more like a "poetic" alternative.



So it's specifically for those who majored in Greek in college?  OK, I get it.


----------



## Andrious

In case you ´re interested for the whole song, you can find it fully translated here:
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Lyrics&act=details&song_id=2453


----------

